# Back from Glastonbury festival!



## Ian (Jun 26, 2007)

Well guys, finally I have returned =] (Which I wasn't expecting....)

Had an awesome time, was a totally crazy few days, for those who know about Glastonbury I am sure you can imagine!

Was the muddiest time of my life, and you can see just HOW muddy here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/glastonbury/2007/photos/ and also http://www.virtualfestivals.com/index.cfm?...list&amp;id=598

What great fun  

Appologies if I have not replied to any of your emails/orders/PMs, I am slowly sifting through them all.

Will be back posting on the forums soonish


----------



## Asa (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh no! Ian's back  

It does look a little muddy...try not to overdo it


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah a little muddy welcome back.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 27, 2007)

ian did you see cat empire? i love them


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 27, 2007)

Howdy Ian, glad you have fun!! Did your folks help you with the mantis while you are away?


----------



## rebirthflame (Jun 27, 2007)

my friends just got back on monday they said it was ace despite the mud. who did you see, i hope you didnt miss out on bjork..

wish id bothered to register...


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers guys!

Yea Yen, they sure did...my dad managed to unpack 2 parcels of mantids when I was away, dam, his old is sure isn't letting him down!!

Actually rebirthflame (sorry, I can't remember your name..) I did miss Bjork. I think at the time it was when me and my mate got evicted from our camping spot, due to complaints from the local council! =]


----------

